# Where to look to buy villas in Cyprus



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi

I am in my last 2 years in the forces and planning on settling down in cyprus with my other half and baby.

my question is - how did you find your property? who is a reputable company, and who would you not recommend?

I am the forever sceptic that usually thinks everyone is out to scam you etc.

also, has anyone bought through a company that take you out there to show you areas and view properties etc - if so, what companies do this (google not been much of a help)

any help in this direction much appreciated - thank you 

john


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

thejohn32 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am in my last 2 years in the forces and planning on settling down in cyprus with my other half and baby.
> 
> ...


My advice is not to go on a cheap viewing trip. The companies that do these will babysit you the whole time you are on the island and use high pressure tactics to get you to buy through them.
Far better to come under your own steam, either a hotel or holiday apartment and look around.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thats what i suspected.

Though i have a feeling if i walked into a local estate agent - they would see it as easy game and try fob me off with something they want to sell rather than what i am looking for, a good villa in an expat area, probably limasol.

There must be some sort of villa company that deals with ex pats? 

thanks for that nugget of info

john


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

thejohn32 said:


> Thats what i suspected.
> 
> Though i have a feeling if i walked into a local estate agent - they would see it as easy game and try fob me off with something they want to sell rather than what i am looking for, a good villa in an expat area, probably limasol.
> 
> ...


Most estate agents deal mainly with expats, but you are right that some will see you as easy money and try to fob you off with whatever property pays them the best commission rather than what is best for you.
Limassol is not the best area if you want to be among expats as there tend to be more Russians etc there because of the off shore businesses. Properties in Limassol are much more expensive than in the Larnaca or paphos areas.
Paphos has the biggest expat community and many of the villages in the foothills are now becoming popular with expats as they are a little cooler in the summer months.
If you need to work Paphos has work year round as it is a year round resort while the East coast resorts close down for about 4 months in the winter.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you very much for that info - gives me something to get my teeth into. 

again if anyone has had any sucessful and easy transactions with any deelers, i would love to hear from you

john


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I agree with what Veronica is saying. I would just add that even though Paphos is more of a year round town, it does get very, very quiet in winter with some restaurants and businesses closing up for a month or so. I was shocked at how quiet it got since before I moved to Cyprus I had only visted in the middle of summer. 

As for properties, just do your research and ask around as much as possible. Also try different key words in Google - there is info out there and you will definitly find info on which developers to stay away from. You will also find the same properties on several different websites since a seller can appoint as many agents as they like. I would personally start by emailing a bunch of agents and see who gives an efficient, non-pushy and professional response.


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

thank you cleo - def will look long and hard


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cleo is right that even Paphos is quiet in the winter with some businesses closing usually for January and February. However it is still much livelier than the East Coast resorts. The only places which probably are not affected at all by seasonal issues ould be Nicosia as it is the capital and Limassol which is the main business centre.
If you like city living then maybe Limassol would be the place to look. Nicosia from reports in this forum by people who live there does not sound like a nice place to live.
If on the other hand you want a more relaxed kind of lifestyle the my recommendation is Paphos. Of course I am biased as that is where is live So does Cleo


----------



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

The developers themselves are useful, although they will tend to push off plan, but even they have resales. A day with them can be time consuming (they may take you to their offices for the sales presentation etc), but you will get driven around to see the areas.

One or two agents seem to be also on the buyer's side (they will suggest acceptable prices to offer), and you will find out who you think can help you. Note that most Paphos agents are not officially registered as estate agents, although I don't know what difference this makes. But some seem to act more as "marketing agents" for sellers, getting paid by them to put the houses on web sites etc; importantly, the seller seems to set their own price (In the UK and eg US, it's more of a "perfect market, with prices likely to be closer to reality). Oh and twice, the price went up when I said I wanted to view (must be Greek reverse bargaining!) I walked away of course.

In the end, it's up to you what you offer, and how concerned you are about title deeds being available.

Some places like Aphrodite Hills are a joke, I think, though it and its prices may not deter you. Why are prices there so inflated? Is it because it's closer to Limassol etc and the airport? It can't be the golf for serious golfers, as E 150 a round is another bad joke, as is a tennis racket (another racket) for E 200.

I'm back in Cyprus tomorrow (around Drouseia) to continue the quest, and to go horse riding (at 5.30 am in them there hills, I think 

Tally ho

MrB


----------

